# A few pictures from Feb.2010



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a few pixs from last week.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

...................................


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks like powder. I hope nobody needs to get into that storage shed anytime soon. LOL


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Nope. That only has the mowers in it for spring. 

In the last pix those clouds are over our ski country. At the time they were getting over 2 feet of snow from those clouds.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

you are not 200ft away from that salter G.V


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have always had a question for you it seems like you do a heck of alot of plowing and some big lots also, seems like you do them all yourself with your truck am I correct? Do you find it hard to keep up or having everyone done by their opening time? I assume you have some 24hr places some that open at 5am 6am 7am 8am etc?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I think GV is a one man band, but I may be wrong. He knows what he's doing and makes quick work with that v-plow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

deere615;1005650 said:


> I have always had a question for you it seems like you do a heck of alot of plowing and some big lots also, seems like you do them all yourself with your truck am I correct? Do you find it hard to keep up or having everyone done by their opening time? I assume you have some 24hr places some that open at 5am 6am 7am 8am etc?


It's the places I bid. I have some that start coming in at 6am some 7,8,9 some are funeral homes so they get done last most are closed by 6 pm and closed weekends and holidays.



Banksy;1005656 said:


> I think GV is a one man band, but I may be wrong. He knows what he's doing and makes quick work with that v-plow.


That's right. 25 years of experience and a v plow!


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Lucky you to get all of that Canadian snow eh!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

DeVries;1005673 said:


> Lucky you to get all of that Canadian snow eh!


Oh,yes. Very lucky me!:realmad:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats sorta what I figured plus the v-plow helps alot


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

So...when do we get to see the outside of the truck? Grew up in Liverpool, remember those clouds well.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I plow with the Ford.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I cant believe you still havent plowed with the new truck! btw that is a real nice sized driveway for trucks/trailers/equipment


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey GV not a fan of towing mirrors on the fords or snow deflectors on the boss's? No big deal just wondered though.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do'nt need them ,besides who looks backwards when plowing?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

deere615;1005762 said:


> I cant believe you still havent plowed with the new truck! btw that is a real nice sized driveway for trucks/trailers/equipment


The other truck and plow are spare parts ,I just happen to have enough to build another truck and plow with them.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Is there any reason you went with the 8'2" again. I think my next plow will be the 9'2" When I originally bought my plow I had some residential contracts. I since dropped all except 1. I dont have to worry abouot being too wide anymore.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

how do you like the boss with the spring return?


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I personally like it. The pump runs less and less of a demand on the electrical system, plus the wings retract faster.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I just like the 8.2 and price wise too.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

grandview;1006000 said:


> The other truck and plow are spare parts ,I just happen to have enough to build another truck and plow with them.


Ford owners would have that many spare parts :laughing:


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

grandview;1005727 said:


> I plow with the Ford.


Nice fords i think they look better with towing mirrors but that's just me


----------

